# How to CTRL+ALT+DEL without a DELETE key???



## steven019

i need to open task manager to close some ad programs in order to delete them, but none of the function keys work on my laptop keyboard (hardware problem, need a new one). anyway, the on screen keyboard cant open task manager, so is there a way without having to press control, alt and delete?
cheers


----------



## Cheeseball81

wonder if a 'search' for taskmgr.exe would work?


----------



## Alfie_UK

Hi, Steve.you didn't say what version of windows you are using,if you are using W95/W98/WinME then these methods will not work.

I'm sure I *read* If your using Windows XP Windows 2000 and Windows NT you can right-click on the clock in your task bar, and the pop-up menu will include "Task Manager.

Or go to> START|RUN>type in TASKMGR.EXE to bring up taskmanager.HTH


----------



## steven019

yeah i heard about the windows 2000 way of right clicking, and im sure that there cant be another way in windows ME. it seems strange not to have a shortcut. also, search cant find taskmgr.exe, is it in windows folder?


----------



## Bob Cerelli

The program TASKMAN.EXE should be in the \windows directory. It doesn't look quite the same as when you press Ctrl-Alt-Del but it will let you close programs.

Another way I've been using, especially when spyware is running, is to use Spybot. Configure it for Advanced Mode. Then under Tools check Process list. You not only close down programs but processes as well.


----------

